# 2012 F150 4x4 4" leveling / lift ?



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a 2012 4x4 crewcab and am looking to lift or level . Are there any pros and cons with a 4" kit and what size tires can I use . I did some research on the net but would like to know what kit is best


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

35's would fit nice tucked under 4" lift


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

i just put the roughcountry 2.5" level kit on my 13,, havent had a chance to get tires yet but probably gonna go with a 295


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

I have 295/55/20 only problem is you are very limited in choices.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I used a pro-comp leveling kit with shocks and have 275/65/20 (Toyo M/T) on mine and it looks good. I agree with above that you get very limited on choices for certain tires sizes, especially with 20 inch rims


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

You can ride on as big as 35s on a 2.5 inch spacer on a 4x4 F150. 

Depending on the lift it might be better to go with a 4 inch lift. Might allow your control arms to operate at better angles.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I went with the 1" daystar kit on front which is really 2" and a 1" block in back. This combination keeps the factory appearance but adds 2" of clearance. The rear block keeps the back from sagging even when pulling my 9,000 # boat.. I run 275/65/20 nittos


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

I know this is an old post but I thought I would revive. Getting ready to install 2" Hell Bent Leveling kit on my 2012 FX4. Any advice?


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just put a 2" level on a 13 f150. Looks great on nitto 295s.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Had 2" auto spring level kit on 09 F150. With Raptor rims I could fit 315/70/17 BFGs perfectly but same size Duratracs did not fit without trimming metal.

On OEM 20s I fit 285/60/20 duratracs as well as 285/65/20 BFGs without issue.

The key to larger tires fitting is maintaining OEM offset.

For serious off-roader, I would avoid a level kit for reasons mentioned above (angles). Going any faster than idle, I would easily reach max travel on speed bumps in parking lots.


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

Really looking for advise on the install. Planning on 275/60R20 BFG's for 33" unless I come up with something better for stock rims.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Re-align


----------



## smstavinoha88 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a 2012 F-150 FX4 on the factory 20's with a 2.5" rough country leveling kit with an additional 1" spacer in the rear. I am running BFG at's in a 305/55/20 with no rubbing whatsoever.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I had access to lift, good air tools, and an extra set of hands which made life easy. Beyond that, no notable tricks that I recall. Another vote for alignment post install.


----------

